# Fischsterben



## golix (24. Apr. 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe seit einigen Tagen ein "schleichendes" Fischsterben in meinem Teich. Mein Teich hat ein Volumen von knapp 4.000 Litern und besteht seit nunmehr knapp 5 Jahren und ist mit Goldfischen "normal" besetzt. 

Seit knapp 2-3 Wochen habe ich nun ein überdurchschnittliches Fischsterben. Zuerst sind die Fische seh+r träge und schwimmen kaum noch. Dann liegen sie auf der Seíte, aber noch deutlich unter der Wasseroberfläche. Einige Tage später liegen sie dann reglos auf der Seite an der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn man sie anstubst, dann versuchen sie wegzuschwimmen und bewegen sich noch. Wieder einige Tage sind sie dann tot. Dieser Ablauf dauert mehrere Tage.

ich habe mit einem Tetra Test das teichwasser mit folgendem Ergebnis getestet:

ph: 8
KH: 3
GH: >10
NO2: 0
NO3: 0 

Wenn ich der Anleitung glauben schenken darf, dann sind die Werte noch innerhalb des normalen. Aber warum zeigen denn einzelen Fische solch ein Verhalten und sterben dann?

Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Antwort auf meine Frage und kann mir einen Tipp geben, was ich tun soll.

Vielen Dank an alle !!!

der golix


----------



## Benseoo7 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo golix,
wie sehen denn die Goldfische aus, wenn sie tod sind. Haben die Fische irgendwelche Veränderungen?
Ich glaube ( nur ) mit deiner Beschreibung kann man wenig sagen. Foto`s sind meistens hilfreich.
Schnappen die Fische evtl. an der Oberfläche nach Sauerstoff? Oder haben sie einen dickeren Bauch als sonst? 
Gruß

Ben


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo golix,
wie lange läuft dein Filter denn schon?

Es könnte sein, dass sie vor dem Winter nicht genügend anfuttern konnten.
Der Winter war teilweise sehr kalt, hierdurch könnten sie die letzten Reserver verbraucht haben.

Den TA holen.

Also Sofortmaßnahme würde ich mehrere WW machen. Schön langsam, damit sich die Wasserwerte nicht zu schnell ändern.
Bis zu 4KG Salz, verschafft den Fischen etwas Luft. Eine Belüftung, wenn nötig.


----------



## golix (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Ben,

vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Also die Fische sehen ganz normal aus. Sie haben keine Geschwüre oder ähnlichem. Sie schnappen auch nicht nach Luft, wenn sie noch leben. Die Fische die noch Leben und an der Oberfläche liegen, kann man so in die Hand nehmen. Sie bewegen sich kaum und schnappen auch in der Hand nicht nach Luft.

Ist schon irgendwie komisch. Wenn ich sie zurück in den Teich legen, dann versuchen sich wegzuschwimmen, sind aber irgendwie gekrümmt und schwimmen sehr komisch. Sie machen den Eindruck, als wenn sie gelähmt sind, oder so.

Hier ein paar Fotos.


----------



## golix (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Jörg, 

der Teichfilter läuft seit einigen Wochen und den Bachlauf mache ich nicht immer an. Als zusätzliche Belüftung habe ich mir eine extra kleine Pumpe gekauft.

Was bedeutet denn die Abkürzung TA? stehe irgendwie auf dem Schlauch :-( Ist dás mit dem Salz ernst gemeint? Habe ich so noch nicht gehört, dass man Salz in den Teich tun kann. 

Gruß
golix


----------



## Moonlight (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Golix,

wie sieht Deine Filterung aus? Wann war der letzte Teilwasserwechsel?
 TA steht für Tierarzt.

Ich habe den Verdacht, dass Deine Fische an zu viel Bakterien (Aeromonas) sterben könnten. Die Symptome passen ... wie bei meinen Fischen vor Jahren 
So was kommt von Gülledüngungen auf Feldern (wenn man wie ich in Feldnähe wohnt) oder von mangelnder Teichhygiene.

Wie EMS sehen die Goldis nicht aus ... auch Sauerstoffmangel sieht anders aus.

Sollten es Bakterien sein, hilft Salz auch nicht.

Nimm eine Wasserprobe und schick sie an Tauros Daiagnostik in Bielefeld weg ... dann weißt Du es mit Sicherheit. Bis dahin immer fleißig Teilwasserwechsel ... 

http://www.tauros-diagnostik.de/web/ang_fis.html


Mandy


----------



## Benseoo7 (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hey golix,
ich glaube echt das deine Fische den Winter über die Reserven aufgebraucht haben. Die sehen echt nicht wie gesunde ( wohlgenährte Fische ) aus. Sorry. Also vom Bauch bis zur Schwanzspitze sehen deine Goldie`s abgemagert aus. Würde evtl. auch erklären, warum die Fische keine Energie mehr haben um zu flüchten oder halt ordentlich zu schwimmen. 
Mit dem TA ist wohl der Tierarzt gemeint und Salz ist eine Möglichkeit den Tieren auch noch etwas Entspannung zu gönnen. 
Hast Du denn die Möglichkeit deine Fische in ein Quarantänebecken zu packen und auch erst mal die Temperatur zu erhöhen? Manchmal bringt die Temperatur den Vorteil, das die Fische auch die Nahrung besser aufnehmen und verwerten. 
Also ich würde versuchen die restlichen Goldie`s in ein Quarantänebecken zu packen. Wasser langsam auf
20-24 °C bringen und Nahrhaftes Futter zugeben.  
Sie scheinen echt am Ende ihrer Kräfte zu sein.

Viel Erfolg

Ben


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo golix,
nur ein Tierarzt vor Ort kann die Ursache sicher feststellen.
Das Salz und langsame Wasserwechsel verschafft ihnen nur etwas Luft.

Wie Ben vorschlägt ist ein entsprechendes Quarantaine Becken, was man langsam aufheizen kann sicher auch eine Option.
Ich denke das ist keine Sache, die in 5 Tagen von alleine verschwindet.


----------



## golix (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo @all,

also ich bin echt begeistert, wie schnell man hier im Forum Hilfe bekommt.

Vielen Dank dafür!

Leider habe ich kein Quarantänebecken, aber ich habe einen Wäschekorb kurzerhand umfunktioniert und habe dort die erschöpften Fische umquartiert. Der Wäschekorb steht im Gästezimmer und somit wird die Wassertemperatur auch langsam ansteigen. Morgen gebe ich den ausquartierten Fischen etwas Futter und hoffe sie erholen sich wieder.

Damit habe ich nun wirklich nicht gerechnet, dass die Fische aufgrund von Nahrungsmangel erschöpft sind. Hätte ich vor dem Winter etwas anders machen sollen. Bisher hatten die Fische 2-3 mal pro Woche Sticks und Flockenfutter bekommen. 

Ich werde über das hoffentlich positive Ergebnis berichten.

Danke nochmal!

der golix


----------



## Joerg (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo golix,
Wäschekorb ist zu klein, nimm lieber eine Regentonne.
Belüftung und *jeden* Tag WW.

Den Tierarzt holen. Ich denke nicht, dass es eine Sache von 2 Tagen ist.

Du kannst vor dem Winter etwas fetthaltigeres und nahrhaftes füttern.
Den Teich abdecken, damit die Temperatur nicht so fällt.


----------



## jolantha (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo Golix,
"Bisher hatten die Fische 2-3 mal pro Woche Sticks und Flockenfutter bekommen. "
Das ist Deine Aussage.
 Und genau dieses ist meiner Meinung nach einfach zu wenig. Ich füttere meine Fische 2 x am Tag, manche füttern bis zu 8 x, je nachdem wie die Fische das Futter aufnehmen. Innerhalb von 10 Minuten sollte das Futter weg sein. 
Wahrscheunlich hatten Deine Fische einfach zu wenig, um den Winter zu überstehen.


----------



## Moonlight (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Wenn ihr Euch jetzt auf EMS geeinigt habt, dann geh in die Zoohandlung und kaufe "Lachsöl". Das ist eigentlich für Hunde und Katzen  
Nimm das Futter (aber nur Pellets) und gebe etwas von dem Lachsöl darüber ... wenn es eingezogen ist, kannst Du es füttern.

Ich glaube Rainer hatte auch mal gesagt, dass man etwas Honigpops nehmen kann. Die sind leicht verdaulich und durch den Zucker gibts gleich Energie.
Meine haben zwar keinen Mangel, mögen die Pops aber sehr gerne 

Da Deine Goldis relativ klein sind, teile die Pops oder die Sticks oder was auch immer Du fütterst ... 
Kleine Hapse sind besser als Große ... das Kauen kostet wieder zusätzlich Energie ...


----------



## Sandra1976 (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Denkt ihr das kann wirklich an zu wenig Futter liegen?  Bei einem neu angelegten  Teich würde ich das ja verstehen aber der Teich ist ja schon 5 Jahre alt und es müsste eigentlich genug natürliches Futter vorhanden sein. Meine Eltern haben auch einen Teich mit Goldfischen (8 Jahre alt der Teich) und die Füttern überhaupt nicht. Die Goldfische sind zum Teil zwischen 10-15 cm lang und ziemlich dick. Unser Teich ist jetzt noch kein Jahr alt und wir füttern jeden Tag aber auch bei uns im Teich kreucht und fleucht es schon vor Wassertierchen. Unsere Fische nehmen das Futterangebot in lebender Form trotz Futter dankbar an.


----------



## Joerg (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Sandra,
das ist das wahrscheinlichste. Nur ein Tierarzt kann vor Ort feststellen, was es nun wirklich ist.

Das natürliche Futter kann ja über Jahre reichen, aber die Goldfische wachsen und vermehren sich jedes Jahr.
Kommt dann noch ein harter Winter oder andere Sachen dazu, kann es die schwachen erwischen.
Das ist eine normale natürliche Auslese und eine Reaktion auf die äußeren Umstände.

Gefüttert wird meist im Sommer zu viel und im Herbst zu wenig. Meist ist auch noch zu viel Zucker drin.


----------



## golix (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine kurze Rückmeldung. Den isolierten Fischen geht es besser. Sie liegen nicht mehr so lange auf der Seite und schwimmen auch wieder mehr. Das Wasser habe ich gut belüftet und auf knapp unter 20 Grad langsam erwärmt. 

Vermutlich lag es echt an den schwinden Kräften. Habe jetzt ein schlechtes Gewissen. Während ich auf der Couch liege und mir die "Wanne" voll haue, "hungern" die Fische im Teich. 

Das wird sich aber nun ändern! Aber bisher hatte ich auch nicht das Gefühl zu wenig zu füttern. Und wie Sandra schon vermutete, ich bin auch davon ausgegangen, dass die Fische genug Nahrung im Teich finden werden.

Ich melde mich und vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge!

der golix


----------



## Moonlight (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Wie und womit hast du die fische im quarantänebecken gefüttert? was hast du für wasser zum befüllen genommen? gibts neue erkrankungen?


----------



## golix (25. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hy Moonlight,

das Wasser habe ich halb aus dem Teich genommen und den Rest mit lauwarmen Leitungswasser aufgefüllt. War zwar ein Risiko da ich ja nicht wußte ob es eventuell nicht in Ordnung ist. Gefüttert habe ich die Fische bisher mit Flockenfutter. Gestern haben sie keine Notiz von dem Futter genommen, aber heute der erste Lichtblick. Sie haben ein wenig gefressen 

Ich hoffe der positive Trend hält weiter an und ich kann sie bald wieder in den Teich setzen.

Gruß
der golix


----------



## jolantha (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Golix, was machen die Fische ????:?


----------



## golix (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo zusammen,

hier eine kurze Rückmeldung. Die Fische sind alle wieder fit und schwimmen putzmunter im Teich herum.   

Sie bekommen nun ausreichend Futter und werden hoffentlich immer dicker  

Euch allen ein schönes WE!

Gruß aus dem Norden vom golix


----------



## koifischfan (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

So stelle ich mir einen echten Teich-/Fischfreund vor. Weiter so.


----------



## bobbycar22 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo an alle
Habe eifrig mitgelesen,weil ich auch ähnliche probleme mit meinen fischen habe.bin noch neu auf dem gebiet und weiss eigentlich noch nicht viel über das thema fisch und wasser.
vor 2 jahren hatte ich die idee einen teich zubauen.am anfang war alles recht schwierig mit der festlegung der grösse des teichs und dem besetzen von fischen. ich habe mich dazu entschieden etwa einen 4x4 m und 60cm tiefen teich anzulegen.
habe einige an wasserpflanzen in den teich(teichrand)verbaut und ca.20 goldfische(grösse zw.5 und15cm)ins wasser eingesetzt.im 1sten jahr ging alles zu meiner zufriedenheit klar mit dem teich und den bewohnern. jetzt mittlerweile sieht dies anderst aus. meine fische sterben alle nacheinander und ich weiss nicht was los ist.in den letzen 2-3 wochen sind fast alle verendet und ich habe nichts anderes als sonst gemacht.die fische habe ich beobachtet,bevor sie sterben schwimmen sie nicht mehr rum,sie schnappen alle an der oberfläche nach luft und am folgtag liege sie dann tot im/auf der wasseroberfläche. beim zoohändler war ich schon und hab dem alles geschildert,der hat auch die mitgebrachte wasserprobe gleich getestet.(alles bestens meint er).
ich weiss grad nicht weiter,sorry....


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

hallo bobbycar :willkommen im forum, auch wenn es kein schöner anlass ist, der dich zu uns führt 

ich denke, wir brauchen mehr infos, also fotos vom teich, wie filterst du, was ist an bepflanzung drin etc.

60 cm tiefe und fischbesatz ist ein no-go  erstaunlich, dass sie dir nicht schon nach dem winter bauchoben schwommen 

hat der händler auch den sauerstoffgehalt gemessen? bei dieser geringen tiefe heizt sich das wasser doch schon bei nem halben tag sonne ordentlich auf, vielleicht ist ihnen wirklich einfach die "luft" weggeblieben :?

auch wenn die ursache unklar bleibt, sollten wirklich alle fische sterben, tu dir einen gefallen und setz keine neuen mehr ein

oder

bau nochmal um und geh auf nen meter tiefe (mind.) 

 die meisten hier haben ihre teiche 2-3 mal umgebaut


----------



## bobbycar22 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

ha katj
also vor 3 tagen habe ich noch vonem bekannte ein paar __ goldfisch und einen ki bekommen,die bis gestern noch alle gut drauf waren.heute(vor 10 min.)alle samt total anderst,der koi liegt seitwärts atmet gerade noch so ein bisschen,die anderen 15 tot.
SCHADE für die fische:-(


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Ich vermute anhand der symptome akuter sauerstoffmangel (ein fisch schnappt sonst nicht nach luft). deine fische sind sozusagen erstickt. wie sieht die filterung aus? hast du einen sprudelstein? falls der koi noch lebt,mach sofort einen teilwasserwechsel von ca. 25%. das bringt vorerst neuen sauerstoff ins wasser. laß das wasser von 30cm höhe reinplätschern, den schlauch nicht ins wasser legen.


----------



## Reptilis (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Oder fang die Fisch schnell raus und mach sie in eine Wanne oder Regentonne mit einer Pumpe die Sauerstoff macht!.

Gruß


----------



## katja (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

ganz wichtig wäre, dass du dir mal basiswissen anliest!

wie gesagt, 60 cm sind zu wenig für fische! da auch noch einen koi einzusetzen geht gar nicht!!!


----------



## bobbycar22 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

so ich bins wieder
koi tot die anderen bis auf 2 goldfische tot,die hab ich nun in die regentonne verfrachtet. ich glaube dennen geht noch gut,die sind noch so richtig munter.
mal sehen was die zeit bringt,bis dann.
tschüss


----------



## Christine (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Na Bobby, die Zeit allein wird da nichts richten. Da musst Du schon ein bisschen in Wallung sprich Teichrenovierungsfieber kommen.


----------



## Moonlight (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



bobbycar22 schrieb:


> koi tot die anderen bis auf 2 goldfische tot ... mal sehen was die zeit bringt,bis dann.





 Da fällt mir nichts weiter zu ein ...

Mandy


----------



## bobbycar22 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



katja schrieb:


> ganz wichtig wäre, dass du dir mal basiswissen anliest!
> 
> wie gesagt, 60 cm sind zu wenig für fische! da auch noch einen koi einzusetzen geht gar nicht!!!



deine signatur wird für mich wohl das beste sein.


----------



## bobbycar22 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Da fällt mir nichts weiter zu ein ...

Mandy 

genau das wars nun,jetzt kann ich von vorn anfangen.


----------



## bobbycar22 (20. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

so nun werde ich hier mal beenden und mich neu orientieren müssen.  das thema fische im teich ist vorerst kein thema mehr.  mal sehen wies weiter geht mit allem.
danke für die vielen antworten,tschüss


----------



## Annett (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

Hallo.

Eine gute Entscheidung, erst mal auf weitere Versuche mit Fischen zu verzichten.
Vielleicht stellst Du uns Deinen Teich mal mit einigen aussagekräftigen Bildern in einem neuen Thema vor?
Irgendwo ist der Wurm drin und so lange Du das offensichtlich bestehende Problem an Deinem Teich nicht löst, so lange kannst Du keine Fische einsetzen, ohne deren Leben zu riskieren.
Jedes weitere Einsetzen "auf Probe" sollte keine Option mehr sein! Den Fischen zu liebe.


----------



## bobbycar22 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



Annett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Eine gute Entscheidung, erst mal auf weitere Versuche mit Fischen zu verzichten.
> Vielleicht stellst Du uns Deinen Teich mal mit einigen aussagekräftigen Bildern in einem neuen Thema vor?
> ...



hallo
genau,ich muss nun erst mal von grund auf neu anfangen,sprich kpl.wasser und schlamm raus.den filter reinigen und sämliches zubehör das ich so verwendet habe.trotzdem einen dank an alle die mir ratschläge und info geliefert haben.  für dies alles ist ja schliesslich ein forum da
ich melde mich wieder,wenn sich was besonderes ergeben hat.
gruss


----------



## bobbycar22 (21. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*



Reiner S schrieb:


> Wir auch lass uns gucken .



wird schon werden,abwarten.
bis dann


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Fischsterben*

_bobbycars Teichsanierung findet hier statt: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=384879&posted=1#post384879_


----------

